
Unix: Building a Development Environment from Scratch (2016) [pdf] - beefhash
http://minnie.tuhs.org/Y5/wkt_hapop_paper.pdf
======
jimbokun
"Even though Multics could not then support many users, it could support us,
albeit at exorbitant cost. We didn’t want to lose the pleasant niche we
occupied, because no similar ones were available. ... What we wanted to
preserve was not just a good environment in which to do programming, but a
system around which a fellowship could form."

That's actually a pretty good manifesto.

